# Rhododendron für alle Böden



## khs (25. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,
habe heute über ein interessantes Thema einen Bericht gelesen. Scheint mir interessant für alle zu sein, die im Frühjahr oder auch später neue __ Rhododendron pflanzen wollen.

Dank der Züchtungsarbeit soll es aufgrund einer Inkarho-Veredlung, Rhododendron geben die in fast allen Böden wachsen. Man braucht also nicht mehr ein Moorbeet. Mehr Beschreibung findet Ihr unter

www.inkarho.de

Jetzt würde mich allerdings interessieren wer mit solchen Inkarho-Rhododendron schon Erfahrung hat? Bitte berichtet mal hier darüber.

Desweiteren gibt es ja auch Rhododendron die man auch in der Sonne setzen kann, wenn genügend Feuchtigkeit da ist. Geht dies auch mit den Inkarho-Rhododendron?

Also Eure Erfahrungen sind gefragt, denn viele von Euch haben ja Japangärten oder zumindest "angehauchte" Japangärten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Rhododendron für alle Böden*

Moin,

naja, in jedem Boden wachsen die Inkarho-Hybriden auch nicht. In Kalkgebieten (z.B Kalkalpen, Schwäbische Alp) gehen sie ohne Bodenanpassung auch ein oder kümmern. Sie sind zwar toleranter was z.B Kalk im Gießwasser angeht, doch der Boden darf auch nicht über pH 7 liegen. Mein Stand des Wissens ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber so viel dürfte sich da seitdem nicht geändert haben. Jedenfalls waren die Inkarhos schon damals deutlichst teurer als normale Rhodos (fast unbezahlbar).

Sonne vertragen übrigens sehr viele Rhododendren. Je kleiner das Laub umso mehr Sonne vertragen sie auch. Meine R. praecox, russatum, impetium, ferrugineum, Knaphill-Hybriden z.B sitzen/saßen in der prallen Sonnen (allerdings haben die dafür natürlich auch viel viel kleinere Blüten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Rhododendron für alle Böden*

Hallo,
zudem Thema muss ich sagen, dass  wir in Rh.Hessen Sandboden haben, und sehr hartes Wasser, mein einer Rhodo steht in Folie aus der er mittels Absenker sich in der Kalkerde wunderbar entwickelt hat, der andere steht nur in Rhodo.Erde ohne Folie, beide sind für unsere Verhältnisse hier  Riesig.
Anbei Foto
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## axel (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rhododendron für alle Böden*

Hallo Karl Heinz 

Soweit ich weiß mögen Rhododendren sauere Böden . 
Sonne vertragen die auch gut 
Ich hab als Dünngung geschredderte Tanne darunter gestreut .
Wächst und blüht prima !
Ich denk die freun sich mal über ne extra Portion Wasser . 
Bei mir bekommen die Wasser bis spät in den Herbst .
Zu Inkarho Rotodendren kann ich nix berichten

lg axel


----------

